# DIY router table help



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am researching the topic of building my own router table. My question is, what components should I buy? For instance should I make or purchase the table top itself? And what about the router housing (if that's what it is called)?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

I made mine from a 36 "base cabinet, made my own top , bought a rockler base plate and fence because they have lots of easy to use attachments and I also have a porter cable spindle sander that fits in the same table.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## Pooleman0 (Dec 18, 2011)

I picked up an old craftsman bench top router table made in the late 70s on eBay for $20. I used my router to cut a hole right in the middle of my work bench, took the legs off the router table and sunk it into the bench. I made my own fence and routed channels alongside the sunken table to place "T" track into for securing the fence.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Moorewoodwork said:


> I made mine from a 36 "base cabinet, made my own top , bought a rockler base plate and fence because they have lots of easy to use attachments and I also have a porter cable spindle sander that fits in the same table.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


I've been wanting the PC spindle sander for use in the field but can't find a source for a plate similar to a router table plate. What do you use? How 'bout a couple of photos of your setup?


----------



## Moorewoodwork (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a plate that rockler came out with that fits a standard router plate opening. I looked and it dosnt appear they make it anymore( maybe eBay). Works nice so I use my router table as a stationary spindle sander when in the shop, but can still easily go with me when needed. Take a look at wood haven.com. They seem to have a plate for it. Hope this helps

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah. I wanted the Rockler plate but by the time I was ready to buy the sander Rockler had discontinued their plate. I'll take a look at Woodhaven. Thanks.


----------

